# Horse walks into a bar



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

...bartender politely ask's "So why the long face".


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Is that why you go by *long*gun?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Celine Dion walks into a bar.

Barkeep says "So, why the long face?"


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Sarah Jessica Parker walked into a bar.

Barkeep says "Why the long face?"


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

John Elway and Peyton Manning walked into a bar.

Barkeep says .........


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Kramer walked into a bar.

Barkeep says...............


----------



## BIGBEAN (Apr 16, 2008)

I thought it was John Kerry who had the long face after losing the Presidential Election.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So John Kerry walked into a bark.

The barkeep says........


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

At the picture of Parker is the following: "Inside How Legalization Took The Fun Out Of Sodomy", I had no idea you subscribed to such Gary.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> At the picture of Parker is the following: "Inside How Legalization Took The Fun Out Of Sodomy", I had no idea you subscribed to such Gary.


Wow. Funny how stuff like that sneaks up behind a guy.

There. I went back, chopped off the top and bottom of the page, and that made more room for her long horse face. Gotta love photo-editing!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> > At the picture of Parker is the following: "Inside How Legalization Took The Fun Out Of *Sodomy*", I had no idea you subscribed to such Gary.
> 
> 
> Wow. Funny how stuff like that sneaks up* behind a guy*.


 :rotfl: *\-\*


----------

